# Problema avvio kde

## Karhot87

Salve a tutti sono nuovo di gentoo....fino a pochi giorni fa avevo fedora, poi ho deciso di fare il grande passo e passare a gentoo. Sno riuscito ad installarlo, ho anche installato kde con il comando 

"emerge kdebase kdenetwork kdeadmin". Una volta finito la compilazione e l'installazione c'era come output una cosa del genere "remerge x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl" ". Ho provato ha lanciare "emerge x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl" ma non trova niente, ma quando vado ad avviare il server X con startx ricevo:

xauth: creating new authority file /home/francesco.serverauth.4652

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2) no server "X" in PATH

Come lo risolvo? Prima di lanciare startx ho anche fatto "echo "exec startkde" >~/.xinitrc"

Grazie a tutti

----------

## GiRa

Xorg non è una dipendenza di KDE quindi devi installarlo a mano con 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

 dopo aver preparato tutto il necessario: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Per KDE ti conviene usare gli split ebuild, al limite usando i metapacchetti: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Per il tuo problema di use usa 

```
euse -i $nome_use
```

per sapere se è locale o globale, nel caso sia una use globale (opengl lo è) puoi abilitarla con 

```
euse -E $nome_use
```

 altrimenti puoi usare /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## Onip

Devi impostare la USE e poi ricompilare il pacchetto.

La use la puoi mettere in /etc/make.conf assieme alle altra che avrai già messo (l'hai fatto, vero?) per abilitarla globalmente per tutti i pacchetti, oppure puoi abilitarla solo per qt inserendo, nel file /etc/portage/package.use, una riga del tipo

categoria/pacchetto use.

Nel caso specifico la riga dovrebbe essere qualcosa del genere

```
x11-libs/qt opengl
```

Infine riemergere il mondo

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Per approfondire la questione ti consiglio una belle letta alle varie risorse, cioè

```
man portage

man emerge

man make.conf

```

e anche da qui in poi.

Byez

p.s. benvenuto a gentoo

p.p.s. intanto che hai installato ancora poco di kde ti consiglio di emergerlo utilizzando gli split ebuilds e non i monolitici che, presto, verranno tolti da portage. Link utile...

----------

## randomaze

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Ho provato ha lanciare "emerge x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl" ma non trova niente, ma quando vado ad avviare il server X con startx ricevo:
> 
> ...
> 
> Come lo risolvo? Prima di lanciare startx ho anche fatto "echo "exec startkde" >~/.xinitrc"

 

Credo che tu abbia le idee un poco confuse.

Gentoo personalizza la compilazione dei programmi utilizzando le cosiddette flag USE. In pratica, viene impostata una speciale variabile che indica quali caratteristiche del pacchetto si vogliono compilare e quali no.

Il messaggio <<emerge x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl>> ti dice che devi abilitare la USE opengl per il pacchetto "x11-libs/qt-3*" (nota che l'asterisco in fondo indica in realtà una famiglia di pacchetti e non solo uno specifico).

allora, per quello che vuoi fare dovrebbe bastarti qualcosa tipo:

```

# echo "x11-libs/qt-3* opengl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge \=3.3.8-r2

```

Per capire quello che hai fatto una lettura a [url=http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2]questa parte[/quote] del manuale é la cosa migliore... visto che spiega decisamente meglio di come potrei farlo io in un post  :Wink: 

Se vuoi avviare X senza KDE invece dovresti eliminare la linea che hai aggiundo nell'.xinitrc, presumibilemnte il file che non trova é proprio startkde  :Wink: 

----------

